# Got tanked by a 1 star



## nemmy (Sep 4, 2015)

So it was kind of dead and I only took one pax yesterday afternoon. It was 23 minutes away on the app which turned out being longer because of traffic. When I got there the pin drop was about three blocks from where they were at. I got a call from the pax notifying me of this in a condescending tone. I was thinking of cancelling after the call but with driving so far out it seemed pointless. The best part was after all this trouble for what wound up being a minimum fare ride was the one star. So 34 trips in my rating dropped from a 4.70 to a 4.59.

I've read on here about not taking pax that are more than 10 minutes away often on here. Now I learned the lesson the hard way.


----------



## 1LIFE (Aug 24, 2015)

Here's what I'm learning to do...

Some people may have very different opinions and advice... but here's mine...

If the pin is more than 10 minutes away... and if you decide to accept the call.... Accept the call... then... before you get on your way send a quick text to the rider... saying:

"Hello (Name), I'm on my way. Is this a Business or Residential address?"

You can wait for a reply... or you can get started... and wait for a reply... up to you.

This will do 2 things:

1. This will force the rider to look at the app... and hopefully learn if the pin was dropped correctly or not correctly.
2. Hopefully the rider will text you back letting you know one or the other.

However...

Some people do different things... but this is what I do...

If I don't send that text asking if business or residential address... I get to the PIN location... and sit there and wait.... after 4-5 minutes I'll text the rider this exact text...

"Hello (Name), Uber is here. Can you please call me so we can connect quicker."

Very soon the rider will call... (and if not, then cancel Rider No Show.)

(in a very similar situation here's how the call went... Depending on how the call goes... it's up to you what you want to do.)

Rider: Hello, Where are you?

Me: I am at (state the exact address) ... this is where you put your Pick Up Location.

Rider: Well, I'm at .... such and such cross streets, or street, or bar, or where ever. (not the pin location)

Me: Okay that's fine, there must have been a glitch with the app. I'm going to cancel this ride, and you can request another Uber pick up, because there is likely another Uber car much closer to you than I am.

Hang Up... then cancel "Rider-No-Show". By this time... 5 minutes at the PIN Location has passed... and you'll at least get your $4.00... The rider cannot rate the trip. 

Because we all know this situation... the rider will rate you low and it's not worth it.

Another thing...

With you being only 34 trips into this gig... don't worry too much... Uber won't think about you until you're 50-100 trips into this... and hopefully you can bring your rating back up during that time.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

nemmy said:


> So it was kind of dead and I only took one pax yesterday afternoon. It was 23 minutes away on the app which turned out being longer because of traffic. When I got there the pin drop was about three blocks from where they were at. I got a call from the pax notifying me of this in a condescending tone. I was thinking of cancelling after the call but with driving so far out it seemed pointless. The best part was after all this trouble for what wound up being a minimum fare ride was the one star. So 34 trips in my rating dropped from a 4.70 to a 4.59.
> 
> I've read on here about not taking pax that are more than 10 minutes away often on here. Now I learned the lesson the hard way.


once they call you with an attitude cancel then to our wait five minutes and cancel never hunt down a passanger it not our fault they don't know pin drop 101


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

1LIFE said:


> Here's what I'm learning to do...
> 
> Some people may have very different opinions and advice... but here's mine...
> 
> ...


that to much texting why not get there wait five minutes and get your cancelation money


----------



## nemmy (Sep 4, 2015)

Thanks for the reply 1Life. It is beating me up a little bit. The most worrisome part for me is that in order to get my rating back up to a 4.7 I'll need 12 successive 5 star ratings. So I'll be very close to 50 before knowing if everything worked out or not.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

nemmy said:


> Thanks for the reply man. It is beating me up a little bit. The most worrisome part for me is that in order to get my rating back up to a 4.7 I'll need 12 successive 5 star ratings. So I'll be very close to 50 before knowing if everything worked out or not.


never go over 10 minutes to pick someone up and one you get there don't call wait five minutes and hit can no show it more than a minimum fare


----------



## nemmy (Sep 4, 2015)

KMANDERSON said:


> that to much texting why not get there wait five minutes and get your cancelation money


It kind of makes sense to me. When the ride is so far, it's probably better to open communication to make sure they are cool with it first. Plus, I didn't get into this to swindle people out of that little bit of money.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

nemmy said:


> It kind of makes sense to me. When the ride is so far, it's probably better to open communication to make sure they are cool with it first. Plus, I didn't get into this to swindle people out of that little bit of money.


It not swindling that uber rules for cancelation wait five minutes you still new at this you will think like I do after awhile


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

nemmy said:


> It kind of makes sense to me. When the ride is so far, it's probably better to open communication to make sure they are cool with it first. Plus, I didn't get into this to swindle people out of that little bit of money.


hit cancel then hit others when it over 10 minutes do you think you making a profit at these low rates driving that far to pick someone up


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

See when you wait more than five minutes for the passanger you are going beyond what uber request you do.So don't blame uber for that


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

nemmy said:


> Thanks for the reply 1Life. It is beating me up a little bit. The most worrisome part for me is that in order to get my rating back up to a 4.7 I'll need 12 successive 5 star ratings. So I'll be very close to 50 before knowing if everything worked out or not.


Focus on being a smart efficient driver first and worry about your ratings........ don't even worry about your ratings. 34 runs would make a nice shift of driving. It doesn't represent enough experience to worry over. Try not to micromanage individual pax ratings, if you have the time and energy to do that, you aren't driving enough. The ratings are not a means to an end. You learn to handle misplaced pins properly in order to be a more efficient driver, earn more fares and deal with less bullshit. You don't fret over those things with respect to your rating. If you drive enough and use your noggin, keep your hot buttons in check when it comes to difficult pax, any poor rating will come out soon enough i the wash.

"It is beating me up a little bit. The most worrisome part for me is that in order to get my rating back up to a 4.7 I'll need 12 successive 5 star ratings. So I'll be very close to 50 before knowing if everything worked out or not."

50 years old or 50 rides?? If you mean fifty rides, that is two days of work if you are really working. Step back, relax until you find a more helpful lens to look through.


----------



## nemmy (Sep 4, 2015)

Huberis said:


> 50 years old or 50 rides??


Sorry, 50 rides. I'm now at 38 but do not know how they look so far on the website.


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

I had the same thing happen. I got stuck in traffic and the person calls and says why I am going the wrong way in a tone I didn't like... I explained traffic and detours and she said she would look at her phone... (creepy) I drove a little closer and decided to cancel to protect my rating. She called me like 3 times after. Than I picked up another passengers and she tried calling again. (HAHA)


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Nick781 said:


> I had the same thing happen. I got stuck in traffic and the person calls and says why I am going the wrong way in a tone I didn't like... I explained traffic and detours and she said she would look at her phone... (creepy) I drove a little closer and decided to cancel to protect my rating. She called me like 3 times after. Than I picked up another passengers and she tried calling again. (HAHA)


That is screwed up, but given the reality of the system, it sure seems like a logical consequence, without doubt it's one way to handle it. Why not if your pay comes with a punishment and the penalty is the greater of the two?

You just move on, cut your losses. As a taxi driver, I don't worry about how other drivers define a pax unless I know and respect the driver and hear his story and how he tells it. I haul so many difficult pax. Often it isn't so much the pax or the driver but the chemistry of the two combined that becomes toxic. Generally speaking, I expect pax to not always be at their best, some pax can be erratic or unpredictable. Last night I dropped a regular pax off at a local hotel/bar..... A couple staff there asked me if he had been cool, did he pay me, tip me etc. I asked him, was that Josh? They said yes and that they were aware he could be a problem. I told them I thought it was him at first but dismissed the idea because he wasn't being a dick. Go figure. He is just s troubled person who most of the time, his troubles make him trouble. Every now and again, he withdraws from those troubles rather than force them onto others and he becomes tolerable.

The point is, the system I drive under doesn't let him punish me through some rigged rating system. If I turn him down it is because I decide I can not drive him without him affecting my ability to do my job as I see fit. An Uber driver needs to go one step farther and ask, is this guy's personal turmoil going to affect my ability to work at all?

That is toxic. The relationship with Uber needs to be changed at that point.


----------



## David Cunningham (Sep 20, 2015)

At what rating is your job in jeopardy ?. How can you read comments and possible learn to do things different. What are the red flags indicating a possible low rating ride and the best way to avoid them ?. Thanks in advance.


----------



## SkipBarber (Jul 16, 2015)

David Cunningham said:


> At what rating is your job in jeopardy ?. How can you read comments and possible learn to do things different. What are the red flags indicating a possible low rating ride and the best way to avoid them ?. Thanks in advance.


Best way would be to shave that beard, dude


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

David Cunningham said:


> At what rating is your job in jeopardy ?. How can you read comments and possible learn to do things different. What are the red flags indicating a possible low rating ride and the best way to avoid them ?. Thanks in advance.


4.6 our below


----------



## SkipBarber (Jul 16, 2015)

KMANDERSON said:


> 4.6 our below


You are fine. I had a "1" early on...brought me from 4.8 to like 4.3...they aren't going to shut you down this quickly, unless the "1" ratings keep coming. Just do your best, and the 5s will come and the 1 will he in the rearview.


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

Pick up your pax on time. Get them to where they need to be. I usually conversate with pax. Keep it positive. I have pretty good ratings that come my way. But say if you were lost and a person calls you angry saying where are you etc. I would cancel that right away. Also I think I do bad with foreigners especially Asians. Culture difference.. Some people feel entitled which makes our jobs harder.


----------

